# Hemiplegic migraines



## Katieeeee

Does anyone suffer from hemiplegic migraines, T.I.As or mini strokes?

I've suffered from hemiplegic migraines since I was 15 and since I've been pregnant they've gone from a once a year thing to me having 9 or 10 of them over my whole pregnancy. 

(description of a hemiplegic migraine: This is a rare condition which has been linked to a genetic abnormality and it is being more readily diagnosed by the medical profession in the UK. Symptoms include temporary paralysis down one side of the body, which can last for several days. Other symptoms include vertigo or difficulty walking, double vision or blindness, hearing impairment, numbness around the mouth leading to trouble speaking or swallowing. These symptoms are often associated with a severe one-sided headache. This form of migraine may be confused with a stroke, but the effects are usually fully reversible and there are specific treatments available.)

I was scheduled for an MRI scan at about 18 weeks but it got cancelled because they wouldn't do it to me whilst pregnant. 

I've had a different diagnosis from about 5 different GPs and consultants. 

A couple made out it was really serious and what I suffer from are actually "mini strokes" and that I NEED a brain scan to rule out brain aneurysms. A couple counteracted that and said that the hemiplegic migraines I have have just become more common because of the huge hormone surges I get from being pregnant. 

Would just like to hear other people's experiences really. The migraines have completely changed as well and I get NO headache. I just go blind with a visual aura in my right eye which is how I know it's started. The left side of my body goes numb and I get pins and needles in my face around my mouth. I hide under my duvet for half hour or so until it's gone and then for an hour or more after that I can't string a sentence together. I make no sense to anyone and nothing makes any sense to me. It's so scary.


----------



## Eve

No experience with this at all hun, but it sounds terrible for you to go through and having it happen even more frequently now must be awful! I hope they can give you a "for sure" diagnosis soon and maybe start treating it in some way! I sure hope you feel better :)


----------



## angelstardust

I had headaches with Amber and was seen by a neurologist. They picked up that I had partial weakness and a few spots where I didn't have any feeling down my left side but were reluctant to do an MRI as it can be dangerous for the baby. I wasn't aware of any difference while I had them, except that I had blind spots in my vision. They didn't know if it was to do with my blood pressure which was a borderline high, my GD or just worry!

Since she was born I have been fine, so hopefully it was just pregnancy related. 

Pregnancy really does mess you up!


----------



## Katieeeee

angelstardust said:


> I had headaches with Amber and was seen by a neurologist. They picked up that I had partial weakness and a few spots where I didn't have any feeling down my left side but were reluctant to do an MRI as it can be dangerous for the baby. I wasn't aware of any difference while I had them, except that I had blind spots in my vision. They didn't know if it was to do with my blood pressure which was a borderline high, my GD or just worry!
> 
> Since she was born I have been fine, so hopefully it was just pregnancy related.
> 
> Pregnancy really does mess you up!

It really does! I reckon it's the hormones that do it cos they're known to set off the migraines and there's plenty of them during pregnancy...glad you're not suffering anymore though! :) x


----------



## walkerscrisps

I have hemiplegic migraines:(
The entire left side of my body goes numb and I go blind in one eye. :grr: Had one at 3am this morning and another at 11am yesterday morning.
No advice but i've never met anyone else with them!


----------



## melj

Yes, i suffer from hemiplegic migraines too!

I have just gone 9 weeks pregnant and at my first antenatal visit spoke to my ob about the situation. I have been listed as high risk because of the effects it has on my body. For me i suffered from the rapid onset migraine on right side of temple, and within 5 minutes i was unconcious and thankfully had made it over to the neighbours house. I had right side complete paralysis, a speech deficit and when taken into the hospital i was 50/50 as to which whether i would pull through.

I would say definately push the issue with your GP and OB and make sure you get the care that you want! in the end its about your health and that of your baby!! I believe that it is a serious condition and you should definately find professionals that are willing to look after your wholistic care and work together to achieve the best outcome for you.

Have the MRI when you can, it may or may not tell you anything, mine was all clear.

Good luck and i hope you get the answers you need!


----------

